# Is this a blue???



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I found this picture in Dunham's Sports Outdoor magazine and it says it a blue but I don't think it is.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes, yes it is. 

What else could it be, its 70lbs.

It surely isn't a flathead.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I believe its a big blue but without the full body shot, cant be 100 % but im 98% sure its a blue from the head and body shape.

Salmonid


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Sure aint a bullhead!

What makes you question the picture?


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> Sure aint a bullhead!
> 
> What makes you question the picture?


It just look more like a flathead than a blue to me. The head is looks more flat and I have not seen a blue with a flat head there more round.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm 100% positive it's a blue. I remember reading the report on that fish. Just dont remember what forum I read it on.lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

The head looks nothing like a flathead. Blue 100%


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

That head is swelled up. Therefore it has to be a blue. Flathead do not swell up


----------

